# im looking for cheap frames..



## ako_si_dave (Sep 6, 2009)

can u help me find a downhill frame??
are these mosso frames good??
i saw mosso frames sold in ebay and they were cheap.. anyway, where could i find cheap frames like mosso? where do i find these mosso frames??tnx


----------



## Tulsa (Jun 22, 2009)

if its cheap it cant be good, if you saw them on ebay, that would be a good place to find them again.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

did mosso have a dh frame? all I saw were cheap xc hardtails


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

mmm spamburgers :thumbsup:


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah these frames look sick! I think Peaty was riding one disguised as a Santa Cruz when he won the world champs. It's got a kickstand mount too a - nice feature that a lot of these "so-called" high end bikes lack.

In all seriousness, why would you want a "cheap" frame?


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

looks like a K-Mart bike


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

NoahColorado said:


> Yeah these frames look sick! I think Peaty was riding one disguised as a Santa Cruz when he won the world champs. It's got a kickstand mount too a - nice feature that a lot of these "so-called" high end bikes lack.
> 
> In all seriousness, why would you want a "cheap" frame?


And V-brake mounts! Is that a 2 inch travel shock?


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

NoahColorado said:


> Yeah these frames look sick! I think Peaty was riding one disguised as a Santa Cruz when he won the world champs. It's got a kickstand mount too a - nice feature that a lot of these "so-called" high end bikes lack.
> 
> In all seriousness, why would you want a "cheap" frame?


You gotta admit it'd be hilarious to see that biked decked out with Boxxer.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks like a downhill machine when built up! Pshhh who needs to pay thousands of dollars for a downhill bike when you can get this beast


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Tim F. said:


> And V-brake mounts! Is that a 2 inch travel shock?


They say it's 160mm of travel, doesn't look it


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Chumba15 said:


> Looks like a downhill machine when built up! Pshhh who needs to pay thousands of dollars for a downhill bike when you can get this beast


I just threw up...single pivot hell


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I just threw up


Jealousy :nono:


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

wanna cheap frame?, i had a mosso a1 dh frame built up with my shermans on it. rode it for a while. it rode nice. i still have the frame. 120$ its yours


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

justcheckin said:


> wanna cheap frame?, i had a mosso a1 dh frame built up with my shermans on it. rode it for a while. it rode nice. i still have the frame. 120$ its yours


Post pics for proof that you had a mosso


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Chumba15 said:


> Jealousy :nono:


yeah I am so jealous of a single pivot with 4 inches of travel


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

i never got any pics of the frame together. but i can get you pics of the frame


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

justcheckin said:


> i never got any pics of the frame together. but i can get you pics of the frame


k sounds good lol


----------



## watsgowinon (Oct 8, 2005)

Looks like an 80's Hyundai


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yeah I am so jealous of a single pivot with 4 inches of travel


I'm just bustin your balls SMT


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Even built up it looks like a DH K-Mart bike


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Chumba15 said:


> I'm just bustin your balls SMT


really be
cause the smiley face had me confused..lol....all good


----------



## luseboy (Sep 7, 2007)

these look pretty sweet, and you cant go wrong with the price:
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/19.../Sette-Vexx-DH-Frame-W_Rockshox-Vivid-4.1.htm


----------



## ako_si_dave (Sep 6, 2009)

thanx pipz.. so what downhill frame could you all recommend?


----------

